# Old Buildings spotted on Grumpy's Outback Aussie Tour



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's a sample of some of the old buildings spotted on our tour of the Queensland outback. A few of the old humpy's are miners huts in the opal fields.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

great posting grumpman … you really know how to vacation

..
bet you had fun


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

So how many of those building did you spend the night in.

How many of those stores did you visit?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, did not stay in any of those. Used motels & cabins. Made sure they had bathroom facilities. did visit a lot of stores in the gem fields. Bought a few souvineers & some opals for the grandkids. At lot of these places have natural hot springs, aroung 40deg C heat. a bit too warm for me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Grumpy, these are nice photos that add local color to your vacation. Sights like this are generally not seen here when going on vacation because whizzing along the interstate highways at 70 and 80 mph just does not give time to stop and look at local sights, such as these. These places, which have a lot of character, are easily overlooked when the only focus is on the end destination and how quickly it can be reached.

This does indeed look like you had a ton of fun.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That's about the temp of our spa in the winter time. I want it a few deg less in the summer. I try to hit it every night. Really puts you to sleep.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Scott
Karson, we have one at home as well but I like it a lot cooler. You are right they are good to have.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks even more like the west now!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

More fun stuff Grumpy . Keep an eye on some of those building looks like some are ready for timber salvage.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

from the looks of those places Australia is in need of some lumberjocks. LOL. Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh the history!! 
What was the "castle" building?


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

Some of these places need a Lumber Jock!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ms Debbie, you have a very sharp eye. The castle is on mining land. There is an opal mine underneath. The story we were told is that the lessee, an italian of eccentric proportions, decided to build a castle without permission. The government took him to court for constructing an illegal dwelling. The italian said he was just re-arranging the rocks on the land & the judge agreed with him & threw the case out of court. Great result. He is over 60 and has a long way to go before he finishes his castle but I say good luck to him.


----------



## DavidFisher (Apr 11, 2008)

Rearranging the rocks is a great defense. I wonder if I could use that against the building code people.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the photo tour, Grumpy!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great photos Grumpy. Got to love those old buildings. Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these with us.

I especially like the one that's leaning. It looks like someone lives in it.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Grumpy i was wondering if you were looking for a new workshop on your travels


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Pommy that one would do fine. Nothing like something to lean against.
Tell you what I did see. A property called 'Mt Margaret Station for sale by tender. Australias largest sheep station 1.484 million acres (2,319 square miles). Price starts at $12.5m(aussie), thats only $8 odd an acre. You could build a few sheds on that Pommy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dick, I think it's a heritage item but you may well be right.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Too bad Micheal Jackson died … He might of wanted to buy that sheep farm.
...
Hey Grumpy … think if I sent you $25, could you buy me a couple acres >grin< I don't need no sheep.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Grumpy

I dont know what the exchange rate is at the moment as the pound has died on its ass but that sound like the bargin of the year $8 an acre maybe if i chipped in with dan we might strike a deal lol….......

Andy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Pommy, why not, the exchange rate is about $2 to the pound, so you would do well.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, I think the sheep come with it. Whoops wrong choice of words.


----------

